# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Libra rreth shkences politike & psikologjise?

## Leila

Shume te dashur studenta te:
- shkences politike
- relatave internacionale
- psikologjise
(edhe juve qe s'jeni studente jeni te mirepritur per ide  :shkelje syri: )

Jam duke kerkuar te blej libra (Anglisht & Shqip) rreth ketyre subjekteve me larte per studente qe studjojne keto dege. C'mund te me sugjeroni? Cilat libra ju kane ndihmuar, qofshin tekste shkollore nga libraria e shkolles tuaj apo qe ju kane rastitur ne nje raft te ndo nje librarie te qytetit. E kam me te lehte te zgjedh libra te psikologjise se sa e kam te zgjedh libra te shkences politike apo relatave internacionale, kshq si pasoje kam me shume nevoje per keto dy te fundit.

Thanks much.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

anglisht:

Stress Management
Adolescent development
Social Psychology
Life-Span Human Development and Growth

autoret si mbaj mend  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Henri

Psychology - 7th edition, Bernstein et al. Duhet te kete dale ne shtyp per 2006. Nje permbledhje e teorise se Psikologjise si dhe Intro to Behavioural Psych. 
The Principles of Psychology - William James (1890)

Lexime jashte shkollore, varet se nga do t'ia nisesh (vazhdosh). Per fillimet e psikologjise, Jung - "Man and his symbols", mbulon archetypes and collective unconscious, si per studente psikologjie ashtu edhe per lexuesin e thjeshte.

Freud - ka pasur nje trilogji te perkthyer edhe ne shqip, "Endrra dhe Telepatia", "Uni dhe Essi" dhe "Psikologjia e  jetes dashurore". 

Nga bashkekohoret, "The Psychopath -Emotion and the Brain", nga James Blair, shume i detajuar dhe i pritur mire.

NSH: na bëre lëmsh me ato relatat internacionale na bëre, hej belâ, shejtan kalama, thuj er dreç "mardhenie nderkombetare" t'flejm rehat neve inshallah  :uahaha:

----------


## i_pakapshem

Fast Food Nation

----------


## Dara

Psychology in Modules-Saul Kassin
Late Memories-Moshe Holczler's
Dreaming Souls--Owen Flanagan
Personal Politics-Sara Evans
The world is flat--Thomas L. Friedman(I preferuari im)
Ne lidhje me relatat boterore kam nje liber shume informativ, nuk e di nqs eshte ne shitje pasi me ra ne dore nga nje mikja ime qe punon ne UN:
A more secure world: Our shared responsibilities-Report of the Secretary-General's Hight-Level Panel on Threats, Challenges and Change.

----------


## Leila

Ja si ky i fundit dua une kur flas per relatat nderkombetare apo shkencat politike: studjime, fakte, things that help in writing research essays. Per psikologjine, behet fjale per ate anormale por nuk e specifikova sepse desha me shume wiggle space, kerkim me te gjere, jo kaq specifik. Gjithsesi, rregullohet edhe kjo. Po si t'ia bej per librat e tjera qe s'ia kam haberin fare? Kerkoj per relatat e Europes (dhe Amerikes, if need be) por jo vetem per politiken Amerikane, qe me ka velur qekuri. Shkurt -- NO Michael Moores!

NSH: Misery loves company  :ngerdheshje:  ne mos fjetca une, s'do flini as ju. (Ne fakt e kam nisur me shume qejf kerkimin.)

----------


## i_pakapshem

Ai qe te thashe une s'eshte fiction dhe s'eshte Michael Moore, por shume interesant per gjendjen shoqerore te amerikes.

Gjithashtu do te rekomandoja librat te Chomskyt.

----------


## nursezi

> Fast Food Nation


Ky libri rekomandohet dhe nga une. Nje perzierje e bukur e psikologjise shkencave politike dhe ekonomise kapitaliste. Ka shume fakte interesante.

----------


## Leila

Deri tani kam:

1 - *Fast Food Nation - E. Schlosser* Kete e kam questionable. Flitet rreth "the dark side of the all-American meal." S'e kam lexuar, por do mbaj nje open-mind.
2 - *Personal Politics - S. Evans*
3 - *The World is Flat - T. L. Friedman* Permbledhje historie te shekullit 21.
4 - *A More Secure World - UN* E gjeta tek amazon.com.
5 - *Totalitarian and Authoritarian Regimes - J. J. Linz*
6 - *The Structure of International Society - J. Stern* 
7 - *Empirical Political Analysis: Research Methodsin Political Science - J. B. Manheim*
8 - *Fifty Key Thinkers in International Relations - M. Griffiths* 
9 - *Problems of Democratic Transition and Consolidation : Southern Europe, South America, and Post-Communist Europe - J. J. Linz* 
10 - *Politics in Time : History, Institutions, and Social Analysis - P. Pierson*

----------


## Sui Juris

Nje liber recent i shkruar thjesht dhe qarte mbi ekonomine politike dhe zvhillimet boterore:

Stubbs, Richard  & Underhill, Geoffrey (2006) Political Economy and the Changing Global Order. Oxford, Oxford University Press,Third Edition,   


P.S.: nese je e interesuar per diçka me konkrete, si psh ne ideologjite politike, ekonomine politike, gloablizimin....eshte shume me e pershtatshme per te gjetur librat qe te duhen, dhe mund te shkruaj shume referenca nese zgjedh nje aspekt me konkret.

----------


## Leila

> P.S.: nese je e interesuar per diçka me konkrete, si psh ne ideologjite politike, ekonomine politike, gloablizimin....eshte shume me e pershtatshme per te gjetur librat qe te duhen, dhe mund te shkruaj shume referenca nese zgjedh nje aspekt me konkret.


Per cfare studjojne studentet e shkencave politike? Ne baze te kesaj pyetjeje, me gjej ca libra. Ki parasysh qe eshte ne Europe dhe do te merret me relatat Europiane.

----------


## Sui Juris

> Per cfare studjojne studentet e shkencave politike? Ne baze te kesaj pyetjeje, me gjej ca libra


uffff :i qetë:  s'ka dege me te gjere se kjo....sudentet e shkencave politike duhet te studiojne gjithçka eshte dhe mund te jete e rendesishme per njerezit. Tani mendoj se mund te kesh nje fare ideje sa shume gjera mund te jene te rendesishme per njerezit...studion nje game teper te gjere dhe te larmishme, sa nuk mund te vihen ne liste te gjitha tani....me mire fillo me nje hyrje ne shkencat politike qe me vone te thellohesh ne aspektet qe te terheqin apo interesojne me shume. Ja nje liber i mire:

Lawson, Kay (1999) The Human Polity: A Comparative Introduction to Political Science - Brief version. Boston, Houghton  Mifflin Company, 347 p.

----------


## arber x

> Per cfare studjojne studentet e shkencave politike?



The systematic study of government processes by the application of scientific methods of analysis. More narrowly and more traditionally, it has been thought of as the study of the state and of the organs and institutions through which the state functions. In most countries, political science is thought to be a single discipline, but the plural form has been used in France, as in the name of the École Libre des Sciences Politiques (now Institut d'Études Politiques de l'Université de Paris), founded in 1871although there is also an Association Française de Science Politique. Speculation about political subjects is not unknown in ancient non-Western cultures, but most students agree that the roots of political science are to be found in the earliest sources of Western thought, especially in the works of Aristotle, who is recognized by many as the founder of political.....
Nese do, shiko tek Enciklopedia Britanike sepse ke gjithe thesaret e botes atje....gjen c'te te doje zemra.

----------


## arber x

> Per cfare studjojne studentet e shkencave politike? Ne baze te kesaj pyetjeje, me gjej ca libra. Ki parasysh qe eshte ne Europe dhe do te merret me relatat Europiane.


Po te jap dhe disa informacione shtese... duket shume por mund ta reduktosh ne ate qe te intereson... Per momentin po te bej nje copy -paste te informacionit pasi eshte me e thjeshte keshtu. Perzgjidh ate qe te duket me e dobishme, dakort???

Additional Reading:

Although works of classical political philosophy are both venerable and extensive, few of them qualify as modern political science, because they are neither quantitative nor, in most respects, even empirical in tone and temper. Aristotle's Politics and Machiavelli's The Prince come closest to meeting empirical standards. Auguste Comte, Cours de philosophie positive, 6 vol. (183042; Eng. trans., The Positive Philosophy of Auguste Comte, 2 vol., 1853), and Système de politique positive, 4 vol. (185154; Eng. trans., System of Positive Polity, 4 vol., 187577), are seminal statements in the 19th century on a science of society. Ludwig Gumplowicz, Grundriss der Sociologie (1885; Eng. trans., The Outlines of Sociology, 1899; 2nd ed., 1963); and Gustav Ratzenhofer in Wesen und Zweck der Politik, 3 vol. (1893), argue the case for the primacy of groups in studies of the state. A useful summary statement of the sociologies of the 19th century is Nicholas S. Timasheff, Sociological Theory: Its Nature and Growth, 3rd ed. (1967). A good general work on the efforts of German jurists in the 19th century to cope with the facts of federalism is Rupert Emerson, State and Sovereignty in Modern Germany (1928).

The most notable precursor of the behavioral approach in the 20th century was Arthur F. Bentley, The Process of Government: A Study of Social Pressures (1908, reprinted 1949). Others were Graham Wallas, Human Nature in Politics, 4th ed. (1962); and Walter Lippmann, Public Opinion (1922; paperback ed., 1965). Besides works of the Chicago School mentioned in the article, the following may be noted: Charles E. Merriam, Chicago: A More Intimate View of Urban Politics (1929, reprinted 1970); Leonard D. White, The Prestige Value of Public Employment in Chicago (1929); and Harold D. Lasswell and Daniel Lerner (eds.), The Policy Sciences: Recent Developments in Scope and Method (1951), an effort to bring scientific method to the study of choices in public policy. Support for the establishment of a value-free science of politics was also provided by Stuart A. Rice, Quantitative Methods in Politics (1928, reprinted 1969), who wrote the first general work on the application of statistical methods to the study of politics; George E.G. Catlin, The Science and Method of Politics (1927); and William Bennett Munro, Invisible Government (1928). A useful summary survey of political science around the world after the end of World War II is Contemporary Political Science, published in 1950 by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization.

----------


## Larsus

ne psych, varet se per cil dege te psychologise do, sepse ka kaq shume nga freud e Jung e te tjere..ndersa ne relatat, ka shume te hershe me te rinj...ne comparative politics keto  jane my favorites, modernet, dhe qe duan te ulesh mire qe te te kenaqin kur t'i lexosh (nuk jane te rekomanduar per fillestaret, pervec librit te fundit te ktij te parit): 


cdo gje nga Samuel P. Huntington sidomos: 

Political Order in Changing Societies (1968); 

 The Third Wave: Democratization in the Late Twentieth Century (1991); 

dhe patejter a must: *The Clash of Civilizations and Remaking of World Order (1996)*

http://www.gov.harvard.edu/Faculty/Bios/Huntington.htm


*Giovanni Sartori*
Democrazia e definizioni. Bologna: Il Mulino, 1957. 

The Theory of Democracy Revisited. Chatham, N.J: Chatham House, 1987. ISBN 0934540497.

Comparative Constitutional Engineering. Basingstoke: Macmillan, 1994. ISBN 0333629671.

Concept Misformation in Comparative Politics The American Political Science Review: Vol. LXIV, no. 4 


*Robert Dahl* --sidomos "On Democracy" dhe "Democracy and Its Critics" 

Anthony Giddens-- sociolog i famshem 

*Herbert Simon*-- one of the founders of Artificial Intelligence
http://www.psy.cmu.edu/psy/faculty/hsimon/hsimon.html

Adam Przeworski "Democracy and Development" ..

sa per CHomsky-n ai eshte Micheal Moore i political science --femija i inatosur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## i_pakapshem

chomsky qeka femi i inatosur? :pa dhembe:    Ashtu e leme.  Ai eshte nje nga filozofet kontemporane me te shquar ti e ben femi te inatosur.  Nejse.....kur ka njerez qe e thone te verteten troc ne shoqerine e sotme, ne i ulim ne nivelin tone duke i vene epitete kalamaneske nga nje kemi qejf te digjojme genjeshtra ose argumente te zbutura.

Sa per temen. Leila do te sugjeroja dhe libra te Arundhati Roy, Howard Zinn's "Terrorism and War" dhe Dorfman & Mattelart's "How to read Donald Duck".  Ky i fundit i shkurter, i lezetcem ama shume i thelle.

----------


## Sui Juris

> chomsky qeka femi i inatosur?   Ashtu e leme.  Ai eshte nje nga filozofet kontemporane me te shquar ti e ben femi te inatosur.  Nejse.....kur ka njerez qe e thone te verteten troc ne shoqerine e sotme, ne i ulim ne nivelin tone duke i vene epitete kalamaneske nga nje kemi qejf te digjojme genjeshtra ose argumente te zbutura.


e çoroditem vajzen me libra kaq te ndryshme, lereni te filloje nga fillimi, se keshtu mbase nuk do ti pelqeje kjo shkence e bukur :i qetë: ...por pa dashur te dale nga tema le tju krijojme mundesine te gjitheve te gjykojne per veten e tyre dhe te shohin ate qe shohin kur ti lexojne vete, dhe jo te nisen me paramendime. Sa per te balancuar ate qe the mbi Noam Chomsky do te thoja se ka gjetur minieren me te pasur ne bote te bej kritike; a ka gje me 'prekshme' dhe nobel se te kritikohet i fuqishmi? Dhe a ka gje me te lehte ne kete bote qe te kritikosh? Sigurisht qe jo. Sidomos kur diçka e tille lejohet, nuk ka menyre me te mire si te behesh i pasur duke mrbotjur opinionin tend. 
Librat e tij jane te dobishem te lexohen, por eshte nje pershkrim bardh e zi, teper ektstrem dhe i njeanshem, saqe nuk mund te merren per baze ato çfare thote, sepse sikur gjithkush, edhe ai ka nje qellim te caktuar per ato qe thote....nuk eshte vendi per te bere kritiken e librave te tij, por shiko se si mundet nje njeri kaq paqesor te mbroje regjimin e Pol Pot kur ishte duke shfarosur miljona njerez, apo shiko se çfare opinionesh diletante mbron rreth çeshjeve ne balkan, dhe sidomos rolin dhe te drejtat e shqiptareve...sipas pikpamjeve te tija, ai jo vetem qe flet per diçka qe ka mangesi te thelle, por duket sikur ka lexuar vetem versionin serb te historise...

----------


## i_pakapshem

> e çoroditem vajzen me libra kaq te ndryshme, lereni te filloje nga fillimi, se keshtu mbase nuk do ti pelqeje kjo shkence e bukur...por pa dashur te dale nga tema le tju krijojme mundesine te gjitheve te gjykojne per veten e tyre dhe te shohin ate qe shohin kur ti lexojne vete, dhe jo te nisen me paramendime. Sa per te balancuar ate qe the mbi Noam Chomsky do te thoja se ka gjetur minieren me te pasur ne bote te bej kritike; a ka gje me 'prekshme' dhe nobel se te kritikohet i fuqishmi? Dhe a ka gje me te lehte ne kete bote qe te kritikosh? Sigurisht qe jo. Sidomos kur diçka e tille lejohet, nuk ka menyre me te mire si te behesh i pasur duke mrbotjur opinionin tend. 
> Librat e tij jane te dobishem te lexohen, por eshte nje pershkrim bardh e zi, teper ektstrem dhe i njeanshem, saqe nuk mund te merren per baze ato çfare thote, sepse sikur gjithkush, edhe ai ka nje qellim te caktuar per ato qe thote....nuk eshte vendi per te bere kritiken e librave te tij, por shiko se si mundet nje njeri kaq paqesor te mbroje regjimin e Pol Pot kur ishte duke shfarosur miljona njerez, apo shiko se çfare opinionesh diletante mbron rreth çeshjeve ne balkan, dhe sidomos rolin dhe te drejtat e shqiptareve...sipas pikpamjeve te tija, ai jo vetem qe flet per diçka qe ka mangesi te thelle, por duket sikur ka lexuar vetem versionin serb te historise...


normal gjithe kritiket dhe filozofet e medhenj ka mangesira shume te medhaja.  Ato qe ka shkruar per shqiprine e kosoven i kam lexuar mire, dhe dihet qe nuk e pelqeva, ama prap ato mangesia qe ka nuk eshte se e bejne me pak te madh apo inteligjent.

----------


## Hyllien

> e çoroditem vajzen me libra kaq te ndryshme


Nuk çoroditet Leila me dy tituj, shih njehere andej nga temat per librat e sugjeruar.  :buzeqeshje: 
Mendoj se duhet lexuar Chomsky dhe ndonje shkrimtar tjeter qe kritikon mendimet dominuese. 

Per Maredheniet Nderkombetare:

The Globalization of World Politics: An Introduction to International Relations
(Eds.) John Baylis & Steve Smith

International Organizations: Principles and Issues
by A. LeRoy Bennett, James K. Oliver 

The Evolution of International Society; A Comparative, Historical Analysis 
by Adam Watson

Mund te sjell edhe disa tituj per Bashkimin Europian, por me pare duhet te gjej nga kam hedhur  :i qetë:  _syllabus_et e mesimeve per BE-ne  ose t'u hedh nje sy librave qe kam ne shtepi.
Suksese!

----------


## Hyllien

Per maredheniet e Bashkimit Europian:

European Union Foreign Policy in a Changing World (Polity Press, 2003)
by Smith, Karen E. 

Understanding the European Union's External Relations 
(London and NY: Routledge, 2003)Michele Knodt & Sebastiaan Princen (Eds.)

European Union Foreign and Security Policy: Towards a Neighbourhood Strategy  
(London: Routledge, 2004) by Roland Dannreuther (Ed.)

Ku(r) do t'i lexojme _essay_-t?

----------

